# Bentley Continental Flying Spur ( 2007) Vs Opticoat Pro



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Guys,

This car was done May last year during my clients stay in Italy 50th Lamborghini Anniversary ( he shipped his Lamborghini Diablo from Melbourne ,Australia to Milano Italy for three weeks ).This event attracted all the Lamborghini owners from all over the world so it was something very special indeed .

My Clients Lamborghini was a Metallic Black VT Diablo Roaster with personal number plates I detailed it when he came back from Italy after a full respray of the bonnet so the job was done in November 2013 !

https://www.google.com.au/url?
Thi...=3cJtGZ_ZtJaAFmHL_btDFA&bvm=bv.61725948,d.aGc

I had plenty of time to detail and polish this beast !

First up a nice snow foam to loosen up the dirt 


Next up Wheels , not too bad 



Here's 50/50 of the bonnet 

Before note scratches on bonnet area


50/50 Boot


More refining to do




50/50 


Bonnet all done we are starting to see some nice gloss and clarity back to this Bentley 




50/50 


During 


Note the swirl marks on the right hand side and none on the left




After


50/50 rear bumper


50/50


A Pillar 50/50


These are the results of six days paint correction work and Opti-Coat Pro
Enjoy !





































Thank you for watching

Mario

Coming up next Lamborghini Diablo VT Roadster


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Outstanding work like always Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

outstanding reflections...once more Bravo


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Mario


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome detail on an awesome car!

Love the refelections - they are unreal.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

great work


----------

